# classical composers that were genieous but truand and rot in jail wright now



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let's stare into the abyss for a moment...

Any classical pomposer had a double life , they compose music, but at night they target prostitute as victim i.e (serrial killers)

You want my two cents on murderer i wont lie i love Carlo Gesualdo music and he an interresting caracter, he not a serrial killer but a guy that did '' honor crime'' so i forgive him..but europe at that time was backward and i dont endorsed murder, but Gesualdo music is quite incredible,im a fanboy i freely admit this.

But serrial killers i would have a serrious problem of conscience to listen to there music, what about you guys, are there classical composers on a black list, they composed great music but..they were monster to the fullest(serrial killer are from the heaten yah know).

I know this post kinda creepy, i know but i want to know out of curiosity??
Have a good night friends followers, friendly strangers!

Your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------

